# Las Vegas, NM: 3 Conformation Shows July 28-29. 2012



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Land of Enchantment (NM)
Las Vegas, NM: 3 Conformation Shows July 28-29. 2012 by Land of Enchantment APBTC

Saturday, July 28, 2012
Location: Santa Fe Trail Event Center
St. Hwy 250
Las Vegas, NM 87701

The Land of Enchantment APBTC will host 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 1 conformation show on Sunday at the Santa Fe Trail Event Center in Las Vegas, NM. No weight pull will be held at this event. Please call Adolfo 505-426-5477, Richard 505-620-9954 or Lucretia 409-201-3150
CONFORMATION JUDGES: TO BE ANNOUNCED


I've been told the judges are:
Frank Rocca
James Rogers
Pat Brisco


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You boys go tear it up!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Who Going??? I’m leaving SoCal on Friday at 4AM. It’s gonna be a quick 14 hour drive!!! :hammer:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to see some pictures!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I want to see some pictures!!


I'll be posting up plenty of photos from the show.

Here's a photo of Earl today. He's ready to go.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had gas money I would at least want to go check it out. I guess ill have to wait for ur pics. Earl's lookin bangin!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Look at that banging' bod! He looks great! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------

